# Onyx Sand Buffering



## Fishthusiast (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone use the Onyx Sand that has the slight buffering capacity? At first I was against this, since it was adding that little bit extra Kh to my water, but the more I am reading it may be a good thing to have a source of continual Kh, since I am cutting my tap with RO water. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------

